

Building Mega: Ars’ pre-launch interview with Kim Dotcom - mtgx
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/01/building-mega-ars-pre-launch-interview-with-kim-dotcom/

======
tzs
No way am I going to trust my data or my payment info to a man with as many
convictions for crimes involving ripping off people as Dotcom has. The only
times in his adult life he appears to have not been involved in fraudulent
activity is when he has been on parole for prior convictions, and so HAD to
refrain from his normal behavior.

~~~
0xC3
I wouldn't trust leaving my data on his server much more than asking him to
watch a box of ding dongs for me.

